# Question regarding Dutchwest 224CCL



## lewiston123 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I am new to this site as well as wood burning. I am really looking forward to burning this season, but have a couple of issues to resolve before burning can begin in my recently purchased used stove. I am trying to get the stove in good working order and plan to thoroughly clean and re-gasket stove. 

The first issue is in regards to the fit-up of the catalytic combustor.

I am trying to determine whether this circular perforated cast plate below the combustor is suppose to be there. It does not appear to be in the exploded parts view. The catalytic combustor does not seem to fit properly (I suspect because of the room that this plate consumes), the thermometer (1" probe) also contacts the catalytic combustor as well which does not seem right.

Could you please look and advise if you are familiar with the stove. Any wisdom would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## defiant3 (Nov 9, 2011)

I thimk those perforated plates were in there to drain pasta or smoke meat or something.  In fact you should remove it and install the cat. in its place and all should be groovy.  Seriously, I remember all those old Taiwanese CDW's coming with the round plate full of holes, but I've never known why.  8th wonder of the world, I guess.  When removed ,the cat. should sit in there nicely.  There should also be a thing like a waffle (the baffle in fact) which lives below the cat. to protect it from stuff in the firebox.  Don't be alarmed if the waffle baffle guy is ugly, it can still do its job, plus you couldn't get a new one if you needed to.  

  Go ahead and burn this puppy as long as it works, knowing that repair parts are largely unavailable so when it's over, it's over.  There may be many good years left in it though! Many  many of these are still out there and have a pretty good track record.

  Happy heating.


----------



## geoxman (Nov 9, 2011)

The metal plate is for when you burn coal, you remove the cat and put that in there instead. I am the new owner of a used large version of your stove and I am thrilled with it. I am not trying to plug another forum but there is a ton of great information in this thread. I would skim the whole thing, you will be much more knowledgeable about your stove. Good luck and welcome to the forum and happy burning.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/111169.htm


----------



## webbie (Nov 9, 2011)

Hmmm, I always thought that plate was to retard flame impingement to the cat converter!

Edit - it seems like I am thinking of that plate suspended under the cat with the holes in it. If that is the case, this just might be as described - for coal burning or something like that. Or, it may be just to help hold up the cat......and keep it from falling apart.

Many stoves had screens for such uses.....round ss screen which would be up against the bottom of the cat.


----------



## missing link (Nov 16, 2011)

I had that same stove , you can reverse the plate and put the cat on top so that little nipple thing doesn't hit the cat  and yes it's a coal thing. Do you have the original paperwork for the stove? if not I'll try to find mine I know I have it.
  When I ran the Cat I took it out , it seems like it would reduce the effect of the cat and it would kinda plug up with ash if I remember correctly
ML


----------

